# US-Gericht: SMS-Absenderin trifft Mitschuld an Verkehrsunfall



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *US-Gericht: SMS-Absenderin trifft Mitschuld an Verkehrsunfall*

					Ein US-Gericht in New Jersey hat nun entschieden, dass eine SMS-Absenderin eine Mitschuld bei einem tragischen Verkehrsunfall trägt, den der Empfänger beim Lesen verursacht hat. Die Opfer verklagten beide auf Schadenersatz und waren damit nach langem Rechtsstreit erfolgreich.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *US-Gericht: SMS-Absenderin trifft Mitschuld an Verkehrsunfall*


----------



## drebbin (29. August 2013)

Die USA sollte als comedy soap auftreten.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

Was kann sie bitte für den Unfall?
Muss ich mich jetzt bei der NSA erst informieren, ob derjenige, den ich eine SMS sende Auto fährt?
Selbst wenn sie es wusste, wusste sie auch, dass die Fahrerin genau dann die SMS ließt, wenn sie fährt?

Lächerlich!
Was für Vollidioten da drüben, mehr fällt mir für den Sauhaufen nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Master451 (29. August 2013)

Und was ist, wenn man nicht weiß, wo sich derjenige, den man gerade anschreibt befindet? Ist schon irgendwie lächerlich... Ich meine ok, während der Fahrt zu telefonieren ist auch Ablenkung, aber wie muss man denn drauf sein, um während der Fahrt eine SMS zu lesen oder noch besser zu tippen...
Wenn dem Verfasser der SMS bewusst war, dass der Empfänger gerade alleine Auto fährt und die SMS lesen will, dann kann man zwar einerseits schon sagen, dass sie irgendwie ne Teilschuld hat, andererseits ist das jedoch lächerlich, denn ein normaler Mensch liest die SMS dann auf dem Parkplatz oder fährt kurz rechts ran (wenn es nicht gerade der Highway ist), oder das Handy liest diese vor...
Kurios alles


----------



## mannefix (29. August 2013)

Die Handyfirma ist Schuld. Und der Erfinder des Autos. Und der Erfinder des Handys. Auf keinen Fall der Fahrer/Idiot.

Und wir alle, weil wir nicht das Handy erfunden haben, dass im Auto (Fahrersitz) nicht funktioniert. Beispiel: Bei Druck auf den Fahrersitz wird ein Störsender aktiviert.


----------



## vanWEED (29. August 2013)

das geht nur bei denn amis....selten so etwas beklopptes gehört


----------



## xpSyk (29. August 2013)

Ha. Ha. Ha...... Verückte Welt


----------



## KrHome (29. August 2013)

Es steht doch im Artikel, dass:

1) die Absenderin wusste, dass ihr Mann gerade Auto fährt und
2) die Absenderin ebenfalls wusste, dass ihr Mann die SMS direkt im Auto lesen würde und
3) sie dafür eine TEIL-Schuld zugestanden bekommen hat

Diese wichtigen Punkte sind im Gedächtnis festzuhalten, wenn man sich eine Meinung bildet!



vanWEED schrieb:


> das geht nur bei denn amis....selten so etwas beklopptes gehört


 Auch in Deutschland könnte man sich unter o.g. Umständen eine fahrlässige Körperverletzung (in Nebentäterschaft) durch die Frau zusammenbasteln und dann versuchen sie vor einem Zivilgericht zu (Teil-)Schadensersatz zu verdonnern.


----------



## zicco93 (29. August 2013)

HAHA das is ja das beste Urteil ever 

bestimmt würden die auch Beifahrer verklagen, die kurz vor einem Unfall husten oder niesen mussten.
Der Nordamerikanische Kontinent sollte einfach still und heimlich im Meer versinken.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. August 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Es steht doch im Artikel, dass:
> 
> 1) die Absenderin wusste, dass ihr Mann gerade Auto fährt und
> 2) die Absenderin ebenfalls wusste, dass ihr Mann die SMS direkt im Auto lesen würde


Es war nicht ihr Mann sondern ein Freund/Kumpel (?)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

Ich werde morgen den Gärtner unserer Hausgesellschaft verklagen, weil er vor unserem Haus die Kleeblätter weggemacht hat und nun mein Meerschweinchen nichts zu futtern hat..



zicco93 schrieb:


> bestimmt würden die auch beifahrer verklagen, die kurz vor einem Unfall husten oder niesen mussten.



HAHAHAHA


----------



## KrHome (29. August 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Es war nicht ihr Mann sondern ein Freund/Kumpel (?)


 Wie auch immer...  Im Ergebnis egal. 



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen den Gärtner unserer  Hausgesellschaft verklagen, weil er vor unserem Haus die Kleeblätter  weggemacht hat und nun mein Meerschweinchen nichts zu futtern hat..


 Es gibt eine genaue Definition von objektiver Zurechnung und Kausalität. Würdest du die kennen, würdest du deinen Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich auch als solchen erkennen. Schade dass der Thread zu diesem wirklich interessanten Fall zum juristischen Stammtischgelaber verkommt (war hier aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten). Der Fall würde sogar für  eine Examensklausur taugen.


----------



## Blacktemplar (29. August 2013)

Wäre ich dann bei den Amis dann auch schuld, wenn ich im Bus sitze und mit nem Kumpel telefoniere in Hörweite des Busfahrers? Der findet das Gespräch so interessant, dass er sich nicht mehr konzentriert und dann nen Unfall baut... Und wäre mein Kumpel dann auch mitschuldig???

Sry aber schuldig ist in meinen Augen alleine der Fahrer des Fahrzeugs, weil er es nicht abwarten konnte die Nachricht zu lesen!!!


----------



## zicco93 (29. August 2013)

Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Wäre ich dann bei den Amis dann auch schuld, wenn ich im Bus sitze und mit nem Kumpel telefoniere in Hörweite des Busfahrers? Der findet das Gespräch so interessant, dass er sich nicht mehr konzentriert und dann nen Unfall baut... Und wäre mein Kumpel dann auch mitschuldig???


 
Über einen Livetest wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Sry aber schuldig ist in meinen Augen alleine der Fahrer des Fahrzeugs, weil er es nicht abwarten konnte die Nachricht zu lesen!!!



Genau so und nicht anders!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2013)

Sodele, der Text wurde nun leicht aktualisiert, um die richtige Message rüberzubringen:
- Konkreter Fall: Keine Schadensersatzpflicht für die Absenderin
- Generell: Schadensersatz möglich


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2013)

Ich hatte damals mit meinem ersten Handy beim Fahren SMS geschrieben bis zu dem Tag als ich fast eine Verkehrsinsel abrasiert hätte.
Da waren Leute drauf, unter anderem eine Türkin mit Kind - hätte ich die verletzt hätte mich der Vater bestimmt abgemurkst


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2013)

Da gibt es ja auch diese krasse Doku von Werner Herzog zum Thema.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk1vCqfYpos


----------



## XmuhX (29. August 2013)

Amerika lebt das Bildniveau ja förmlich aus!


----------



## drebbin (29. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen den Gärtner unserer Hausgesellschaft verklagen, weil er vor unserem Haus die Kleeblätter weggemacht hat und nun mein Meerschweinchen nichts zu futtern hat..
> 
> HAHAHAHA




Nahaha zu geil


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man sich nicht mehr wundern, wenn es um die US-Justiz und ihre Entscheidungen geht. Ich kann es aber trotzdem nicht fassen, dass ein derartiges Urteil gefällt wurde. 

Ich glaube, wir haben irgendwie die Zombie-Invasion in den USA verpasst. Offenbar laufen drüben nur noch Hirnlose durch die Gegend, die für jeden Pups eine Anleitung oder ein Warnhinweis brauchen. "Achtung, bitte die Brotschneidemaschine nur außerhalb der Reichweite ihrer Genitalien verwenden"


----------



## Amigo (29. August 2013)

> "Das Gericht sieht es aber als generell fahrlässig an, wenn ein  SMS-Absender weiß, dass der Empfänger gerade im Auto unterwegs ist.  Insbesondere dann, wenn bekannt ist, dass sich der Empfänger nicht an  das allgemeine Handy-Verbot im Fahrzeug hält."


Alles ist dehnbar und demnach finden auch solche Argumente einen Platz in Rechtssprechung... echt krass die Amis! 



> Das Berufungsgericht hat nun entschieden, dass die Absenderin der SMS  keine Teilschuld trägt und keinen Schadenersatz zu leisten hat. Man will  laut Urteilsbegründung keinen Präzedenzfall schaffen.


Glück(!?) gehabt!


----------



## Cinnayum (29. August 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland könnte man sich unter o.g. Umständen eine fahrlässige Körperverletzung (in Nebentäterschaft) durch die Frau zusammenbasteln und dann versuchen sie vor einem Zivilgericht zu (Teil-)Schadensersatz zu verdonnern.



Nein, das käme selbst unter den o.g. Bedingen nicht in Frage,
da die Frau auf keinen Fall das Handeln eines anderen "zu vertreten hat". Da gibt es eindeutige Passagen im BGB (was den Schadenersatz angeht) zu.

Der Fahrer kann von seiner uneingeschränkten Pflicht, auf den Verkehr, und nur auf den Verkehr (keine Musik, kein Essen, kein Handy...) zu achten, NICHT entbunden werden.
Diese hat ER alleine, wider besseres Wissen (da er im Besitz einer gültigen Fahrerlaubnis inkl. der dazu nötigen Vorausbildung war), verletzt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. August 2013)

Hehe....immer wenn man denkt, es gibt nun nix blöderes mehr auf der Welt, kommt eine News und haut der Illusion wieder eine "aufs Maul"...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen den Gärtner unserer Hausgesellschaft verklagen, weil er vor unserem Haus die Kleeblätter weggemacht hat und nun mein Meerschweinchen nichts zu futtern hat..


 Ich würde ihn verklagen, weil er dir die Möglichkeit genommen hat, mit den entfernten Kleeblättern (drei /vierblättrig) dir eine aussuchen zu können, die dir potenziell Glück gebracht hätte...

Uppssss....sorry fürs doppelposting


----------



## Flay (29. August 2013)

So absurde Urteile gibts aber nicht nur in den USA  Glaube nicht, dass so etwas der Berufung standhält.


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. August 2013)

Ich empfehle mal das Buch (ja ein echtes aus Papier) "Nackt duschen streng verboten"


> In Pennsylvania verbietet es das Gesetzt, Dreck und Staub unter den  Teppich zu kehren. In South Carolina brauchen Wahrsager eine spezielle  Genehmigung des Staates. Hasen von einem Motorboot aus zu schießen ist  in Kansas verboten und in York ist es erlaubt Schotten nach Einbruch der  Dunkelheit mit Pfeil und Bogen zu erschießen.


Gibt´s  auch als App...
Recht kurios: Nackt duschen streng verboten | appgefahren.de


----------



## Cosmas (29. August 2013)

nur ein wort: *Facepalm*


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. August 2013)

> nur ein wort: *Facepalm*


FACEPALM


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. August 2013)

Die spinnen die Amis...


----------



## hfb (29. August 2013)

Hm.
Also wenn ich weiß, dass jemand grad Auto fährt, und ich auch weiß, das er die SMS sofort lesen wird, würd ich mich schon etwas
schuldig fühlen, wenn er dann einen Unfall baut. Ob ich jetzt neben ihm sitze und ihn direkt ablenke oder per Handy, Ablenkung ist Ablenkung.

Egal, wie das jetzt juristisch ausgeht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. August 2013)

Das ist doch irre, wenn ein völlig unbeteiligter eines Unfalls teilweise für das verantwortlich gemacht wird, was ein Unfallverursacher verschuldet hat 
Die Usa sind das Land mit dem beknacktesten Gerichtssystem der Welt, das mit dem Fall wieder nur bestätigt wurde 
Leute, freut euch das ihr nicht in den Usa geboren seit, da habt ihr entweder keine Krankenversicherung, wurdet angeschossen oder verurteilt weil der Gegner einen besseren Anwalt hat, und das am besten alles zusammen


----------



## the.hai (30. August 2013)

topic ist mal wieder BILD-mäßig gewählt....traurig



> Das Berufungsgericht hat nun entschieden, dass die Absenderin der SMS  keine Teilschuld trägt und keinen Schadenersatz zu leisten hat. Man will  laut Urteilsbegründung keinen Präzedenzfall schaffen. Das Gericht sieht  es aber als generell fahrlässig an, wenn ein SMS-Absender weiß, dass  der Empfänger gerade im Auto unterwegs ist. Insbesondere dann, wenn  bekannt ist, dass sich der Empfänger nicht an das allgemeine  Handy-Verbot im Fahrzeug hält.



ist doch alles klar nachvollziehbar. amis sind nicht doof, unsere/deren medien sinds leider.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. August 2013)

> Das Berufungsgericht hat nun entschieden, dass die Absenderin der SMS keine Teilschuld trägt und keinen Schadenersatz zu leisten hat.



Alles andere hätte mich auch stark gewundert.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sodele, der Text wurde nun leicht aktualisiert, um die richtige Message rüberzubringen:
> - Konkreter Fall: Keine Schadensersatzpflicht für die Absenderin
> - *Generell: Schadensersatz möglich*


 
Und das ist es, was prinzipiell mit unserer Welt nicht stimmt und ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wieso man hier keinen Präzedenzfall schaffen wollte. Ein Handy bietet alle technischen Möglichkeiten für den Fahrzeuglenker, selbst bei akutem SMS Terror davon völlig ungestört zu bleiben (und dabei gehe ich nun von Vibrationen/Geräuschen aus, die entstehen ohne dass der Fahrzeuglenker das SMS liest, ab dem Moment wo der Lenker das Handy in die Hand nimmt ist zumindest nach meinem Rechtsverständnis sowieso alles hinfällig, zum Einen weil Hausverstand und zum Anderen weil jegliches Hantieren mit dem Handy bei laufendem Motor doch sowieso verboten ist - naja, vielleicht bei den Amis ja nicht...).


----------



## alm0st (30. August 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5605183 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch irre, wenn ein völlig unbeteiligter eines Unfalls teilweise für das verantwortlich gemacht wird, was ein Unfallverursacher verschuldet hat
> Die Usa sind das Land mit dem beknacktesten Gerichtssystem der Welt, das mit dem Fall wieder nur bestätigt wurde
> Leute, freut euch das ihr nicht in den Usa geboren seit, da habt ihr entweder keine Krankenversicherung, wurdet angeschossen oder verurteilt weil der Gegner einen besseren Anwalt hat, und das am besten alles zusammen


 
Eben nicht. Wenn dir bekannt ist, dass jemand während dem Fahren sich nicht an das Verbot hält und du ebenfalls weißt dass er gerade unterwegs ist und du dann trotzdem meinst mit ihm SMS schreiben zu müsssen, dann solltest du durchaus daran eine Mitschuld tragen. Damit schaffst du wissentlich für andere eine Gefahrenquelle, auch wenn du selbst nur indirekt beteiligt bist.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. August 2013)

Ich ruf das nächste mal bevor ich ne SMS schicke erstmal an und frage ob derjenige grad Zeit für ne SMS hat.


----------



## Heretic (30. August 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn dir bekannt ist, dass jemand während dem Fahren sich nicht an das Verbot hält und du ebenfalls weißt dass er gerade unterwegs ist und du dann trotzdem meinst mit ihm SMS schreiben zu müsssen, dann solltest du durchaus daran eine Mitschuld tragen. Damit schaffst du wissentlich für andere eine Gefahrenquelle, auch wenn du selbst nur indirekt beteiligt bist.



Hab auch solche Freunde. Dann dürfte ich denen ja nie wieder ne SMS schreiben. 
Da ich weder weis ob sie gerade unterwegs sind , wenn ich die erste SMS schreibe.
Noch kann ich ja nicht dafür zurechenschaft gezogen werden , wenn ein anderer einen Fehler macht und das Wissentlich. Ich nötige die Ja nicht die Nachricht sofort zu lesen.
Wenn der Postbote kommt rennst du ja auch nicht runter , während der Gasbrenner gerade dein Baby grillt o.O

das ist genau das Problem , dass die leute heute alle total hecktisch sind und sofort die SMS/Whatsapp usw lesen müssen und sich garnicht den Gefahren bewusst sind , wenn sie diese im Straßenverkehr lesen..
 Es könnte ja sonst die welt untergehen.
Ich seh das schon immer , wenn ich nicht antworte , wenn ich gerade mitm Motorrad unterwegs bin. Innerhalb von 10 minuten.
"Hi," " Hallo ?" " warum antwortest du nicht" "Geh doch mal ans Handy" und so weiter.

Das ist doch genauso , wie wenn mein Beifahrer sagt. Ich muss in 10 min am Bahnhof sein. Dann darfst du trotzdem nicht zuschnell fahren. Da kannste doch nicht sagen "ja der beifahrer hat mich dazu genötigt schnell zu fahren"

Hallo was geht den jetzt ab hier ? Der Fahrzeug Führer ist der der sich an die Regeln zu halten hat !!!
Die Spinnen doch die Amis. Ich sehs schon kommen. "Radio sprecher verurteilt."
Durch die durchsage eines Radiosprechers in den USA , dass nun bei Penny Gurkensalat für 1,99$ im angebot sei. 
Sind zahlreiche Unfälle mit Wendenden und Plötzlich bremsenden PKWs erfolgt.
Der Radio sprecher hat laut Gericht die Leute genötigt sofort zu Penny zu fahren. Sodass sie sich nicht mehr an die verkehrs regeln halten.

Yeay 

Ich halte sowas schwachsinnig Dritte personen in sowas reinzuziehen. 
Der Fahrzeugführer ist die Person die die Verantwortung trägt. Das auf andere abzuwälzen ist mies.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. August 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn dir bekannt ist, dass jemand während dem Fahren sich nicht an das Verbot hält und du ebenfalls weißt dass er gerade unterwegs ist und du dann trotzdem meinst mit ihm SMS schreiben zu müsssen, dann solltest du durchaus daran eine Mitschuld tragen. Damit schaffst du wissentlich für andere eine Gefahrenquelle, auch wenn du selbst nur indirekt beteiligt bist.


 
Schwachsinn! Für sein Handeln ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. Selbst wenn Ich weiß dass derjenige, dem Ich eine SMS schreibe, währent dem Fahren an seinem Smartphone spielt, ist es nicht mein Problem, wenn derjenige einen Unfall baut.



the.hai schrieb:


> topic ist mal wieder BILD-mäßig gewählt....traurig
> 
> ist doch alles klar nachvollziehbar. amis sind nicht doof, unsere/deren medien sinds leider.



Ohja, gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt^^ In erster Instanz wurde aber entschieden, dass die Absenderin eine Teilschuld trägt. Also spinnen die Amis eben doch, auch wenn es Gott sei Dank noch Amis gibt, die nicht spinnen und die Fehler der Amis die spinnen, korrigieren. 

Allein schon solch ein Urteil zu fällen ist doch bescheuert!


----------



## ASD_588 (30. August 2013)

so etwas gibs nur in Amerika


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2013)

Komischer Titel. Deckt sich eigentlich nicht mit dem Inhalt des Artikels.


----------

